# Swollen glands under chin



## Rippel (Aug 18, 2010)

I have a 5 year old desert tortise. This year I noticed that these glands or bubbles have formed. Is this normal?


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 18, 2010)

Congratulations! ITs a boy!!!

The male desert tortoise has two glands under his chin that swell and sometimes secrete when they reach puberty, and after that, when in mating condition.

There's nothing to worry about. They sometimes get infected, but secreting is normal.

Oh...and...Welcome to the forum!!


----------

